# "Bang" for my buck



## chief512 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello everyone new here and new to handguns. I don't own any guns right now, and haven't taken any classes, but looking to do both soon. For my first handgun I wanted to go with the Beretta px4 storm compact. I know this gun is a fair price, but does anyone have suggestions for something a little cheaper? For example I held a kahr cw9, which felt pretty good, but 7+1 doesn't sound appealing to me. This gun will mostly be used for range shooting, home protection, and possibly concealed carry eventually.
Thanks


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Do some research on here regarding the vast choices for hand guns. As far as classes are concerned look for a basic hand gun 101 type class first. Then evolve into the more "tactical" classes. Like the elders have always said "you have got to crawl before you walk"


----------



## chief512 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I will say I've done some searching and reading reviews over the past year or so. But now I'm looking for someone to point me in the right direction of handguns under $500 that are reliable.


----------



## retired_diver (Jun 22, 2013)

If you follow this link it talks about the most bang for your buck. I have never done a link before so if it doesn't work copy and paste it. 9 or 40sw for $289. http://smith-wessonforum.com/smith-wesson-sd-sigma-pistols/356324-sd-sale-folks.html


----------



## BigFoote (Feb 4, 2014)

If you can up your price by 100, I'd go with the G19 (compact 9mm) just an idea, as I'm in the same boat as you and being new to handgun forum and buying my first pistol. That's what I picked as everywhere I've seen, with my own research, handling the gun, and really feeling it, helped me. IMO it's a good starting point, ammo is cheap, (9mm) ammo is everywhere, mag size is 15+1, and the gen 4 comes with backstarps so if you let your wife/gf is at the house with it. They can swap the straps out to fit there hand or yours if you have smaller hands. Just my option though.


----------



## chief512 (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome thanks guys. I will read and check up on prices of the sd9ve and the block 19. Also, see if I can check some out in person. Maybe if I'm lucky I'll be able to find a cheaper used px4, or just save the money for one.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you’re planning on buying your first handgun, you should try to put your hands on as many handguns as possible and shoot as many as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and finds different types of sights easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.

There are gun shops that rent handguns to try before buying..... Hopefully there are some in your area......


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

chief512 said:


> Hello everyone new here and new to handguns. I don't own any guns right now, and haven't taken any classes, but looking to do both soon. For my first handgun I wanted to go with the Beretta px4 storm compact. I know this gun is a fair price, but does anyone have suggestions for something a little cheaper? For example I held a kahr cw9, which felt pretty good, but 7+1 doesn't sound appealing to me. This gun will mostly be used for range shooting, home protection, and possibly concealed carry eventually.
> Thanks


Grip size, more than anything, determines whether your hands are big enough for something larger than 7+1. If so then great.

And as was mentioned already, it being your first experience, this is way too early to choose any specific pistol.

You need to go to an indoor pistol range and rent several different models, to find out what feels best for you.

My early-on suggestion would be to start with the 9mm's and try the Glock 17 and the CZ 75 for openers. These two are completely different, and whether you prefer one or the other will determine which way you go from there.

Not many indoor ranges have CZ's however, so it might be hard to find one. So a Ruger P95 might be a good bet instead.

But try to avoid falling in love with a name brand pistol and model so early in the game already. That's like choosing a wife based on whether she has blue eyes, green eyes, or brown eyes.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

How To Make Sure Your Handgun Fits You


----------



## Pukindog12 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bersa Thunder 9UC Pro
Stoeger Cougar 8000F 
Walther PPX
Canik Stingray
Ruger SR9C


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

AdamSmith said:


> . . . But try to avoid falling in love . . . so early in the game already. That's like choosing a wife based on whether she has blue eyes, green eyes, or brown eyes.


Damn it, NOW you tell me. It took 43 years of marriage for me to figure out where I went wrong.
Now it's just me and two very loyal dogs. I'm a somewhat slow learner. :mrgreen:

Alert: :smt179


----------



## chief512 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok thanks again this is really helpful. I plan on taking my first class this week, and start going to the range and renting.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

If you go with the Glock, make sure you shoot it first. Some people do not like the grip angle of Glocks...not me, I shoot them like a house on fire. :mrgreen:


----------

